# A potential new use for any 'failed' wines...



## Bartman (Feb 6, 2013)

I came across this by accident. Not sure if I will try it, but maybe...

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Red-Wine-Jello-Shots

Anybody done anything like this in the past?


----------

